# Children's Bible, The Big Picture Story Bible



## Tom Hart (Jul 20, 2016)

Would anyone happen to know about The Big Picture Story Bible by David R. Helm and published by Crossway? I wonder how suitable it is for children, and whether it is sound for instruction. (I did notice they have an ESV version with a 'child-friendly catechism'.)

Here are links to it on Amazon and The Book Depository.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 20, 2016)

We love it in our house.


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 20, 2016)

How is it on images of Christ?


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 20, 2016)

I really like it, but it does have images of Christ. I so wish it did not. I stay in the OT with my grandson, and won't use it when he gets a little older.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 20, 2016)

The Big Picture Story Bible is one of the better story Bibles available. Considering how sparse the text is, it does an excellent job of picking which elements of the Bible's grand story to include so that key points and themes get attention. And it shows a good understanding of the theological messages within the Bible's stories. God is clearly the main character and his works are the theme of the book. I think this book gets overlooked sometimes in favor of story Bibles with flashier artwork or a more distinctive writing style. But as a simple, solid story-of-the-Bible summary, it really is quite good.

I say it's best for ages 4 though about 9 or 10. Older kids would appreciate more detail than this story Bible gives.

For instruction? It's certainly suitable for casual reading instruction, and maybe even for classroom instruction of young kids. But in classroom settings for most school-aged kids, I would want to include more details in the telling of Bible stories than this book provides. It tends to move through each Bible story pretty quickly.


----------



## Tom Hart (Jul 21, 2016)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I really like it, but it does have images of Christ. I so wish it did not. I stay in the OT with my grandson, and won't use it when he gets a little older.



That's a disappointment. There has to be something out there that doesn't violate the Second Commandment.


----------



## Andres (Jul 21, 2016)

Tom Hart said:


> Jeri Tanner said:
> 
> 
> > I really like it, but it does have images of Christ. I so wish it did not. I stay in the OT with my grandson, and won't use it when he gets a little older.
> ...



Try _The Child's Story Bible_ by Catherine Vos. No 2nd commandment violations.


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 21, 2016)

Andres said:


> Tom Hart said:
> 
> 
> > Jeri Tanner said:
> ...



Andrew, the main edition of Vos's story book on Amazon has an image of Christ on the front cover. What edition have you seen that has no second commandment violations?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 21, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Andrew, the main edition of Vos's story book on Amazon has an image of Christ on the front cover. What edition have you seen that has no second commandment violations?



I assume he is talking about the Banner of Truth edition, which, if I remember correctly, has no pictures of Christ within it.


----------



## Andres (Jul 21, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Hart said:
> ...



My apologies. My editions all have similar covers to this one. There are three volumes total.


----------



## Andres (Jul 21, 2016)

We also own The New Children's Bible by Anne de Vries. It does not have any depictions of Christ either.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, I recently purchased the Vos series with no pictures of Christ. So far I'm pleased with it. I have to say that some of the best times of reading to my grandson have come from reading in a story-telling fashion straight from a Bible text. It requires more effort. When I use the Bible story book I always emphasize the Bible itself, and even open it up and show where our story is located and how our story continues on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

